# question about a ingraved phone # on gun



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

bought a gun at a auction, old owner ingraved his ph# under the trigger guard. I want it filled in covered with a brass plate ,some thing. any gunsmiths in the canton ohio area?


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Contact Dennis DeVault, If he doesnt do it im sure he can point you in the right direction. 

http://devaultind.com/


----------



## Panfish_Hunter (Jan 12, 2016)

Pics what kind of gun where at exactly more info would help. May be something you can do easily


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

why would someone engrave their phone number?


----------



## ddcollier (Feb 13, 2011)

Dovans said:


> why would someone engrave their phone number?


theyused to tell us to engrave soc no. on things to identify, not a good idea so that prob. why the no.easier to deal with phone call than to lose bank account. i think i would call the no to see if it is stolen before trying to remove


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

ddcollier said:


> theyused to tell us to engrave soc no. on things to identify, not a good idea so that prob. why the no.easier to deal with phone call than to lose bank account. i think i would call the no to see if it is stolen before trying to remove


I remember now in college they told us to engrave are SS on anything that was valuable.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Dovans said:


> I remember now in college they told us to engrave are SS on anything that was valuable.


And that's just how stupid "they" were! Of course, identity theft wasn't that big a problem back then. When we were cleaning out my Mom's house after her death, we came cross my Dad's old level. On the side of it were painted the words, "Stolen From Russell Lewis". That's how folks marked their belongings back in the day. 

The phone number can be filed down, filled w/metal, etc. But, my question is just how much of a bother is it? If you are looking to ascertain ownership I would suggest keeping a list of your guns, citing make, model, serial #, and any other identifying marks. The old owners phone # would be just one more identifying mark.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

B% its v


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

On guns that I know I am going to keep, I engrave my SS number on the inside of the frame. You have to take
gun apart to see it, doesn't detract from value, but can prove ownership.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

BigDub007 said:


> B% its v


Sorry guys butt dial


----------

